# When should I start Zoladex?



## Jaymay (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello Ladies

I've just had a negative result following DE FET.  My clinic have said I need to go back on Zoladex to keep my endometriosis and adenomyosis at bay - does anyone know when I should have my first shot?  (ie. on what day of my cycle?).  My fertility clinic doesn't know as they don't administer Zoladex, this is done by my gynaecologist who is away til mid January, but I can have it administered by my GP, just need to know when to schedule it for.  I've stopped all my meds today so should expect a bleed/period within the next couple of days.  Does it matter when the Zoldex is started or does it have to be at a specific point in my cycle for it to work properly?  My GP doesn't know.  Many thanks.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

It should be started on day 1-2 of period for it to be effective during that cycle. Needs to be given every 28 days to keep symptoms at bay. I'd arrange for a prescription now if you are expecting AF in the next few days. Are you self administering or is it GP/practice nurse that gives it?


----------



## Jaymay (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you Masv.  My gynaecologist would administer it but he's away til January.  His secretary said I can arrange collection and take it to my GP for the practice nurse to administer.  I will get it straight away then just in case my period arrives sooner rather than later.


----------

